# FS-Mud Motor Props



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

I've got three mud motor props for sale.

2- Mud Buddy 3-blades Hex Shaft 12X10.5 $200.00 ea
1- Threaded 2-Blade 11X12 $120.00


----------

